# How to drive a teenager crazy.



## aero (May 23, 2012)

Give them a book........ they'll go crazy trying to figure out how to charge the batteries.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

...tell them to be sure to turn it off when they're done.


----------

